# Toledo Bend



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey guys going east to toledo here next week looking for some sacalait aka "crappie" for you non cajun boys. Wondering what areas I should be targeting. Never fished for them in toledo. I was gunna try to 7-10' range and shallows. As well as your classic brush and stumps. Sound like a plan or should I try other tactics?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

It's been years since I fished up there but use to catch a bunch when my dad had a place up there. Wish I could help but good luck and post up your findings.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Crappie*

We fished down around 6-mile under a bridge, around the bridge supports caught a mess there.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

Spent last week on Toledo Bend, crappie were on flats adjacent to creeks in 1 to 3 feet of water. Caught them casting 1/32 oz. black/chartreuse spike tail grubs and tubes. Clean water seemed to be the key as it was generally off colored in the areas were were fishing (North Toledo Bend) The two of us were averaging 35-40 fish per day with several fish over 2# each day.


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice catches! I will post a report hopefully we'll do that good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

And I'll be staying on the south side running a 16 foot boat with 25 horse. So north side might be a little far for me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Where are you staying? 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Gunna be renting a lake house on the very south side 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

I've got place in the six mile area. Been doing real good off of the dock at night with under water lights. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

we might run into each other ...ill be heading up there also but staying at fin and feather ,,,I also have never fished this lake so this might be interesting


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Fin and Feather is just a few miles from my place, but on other side of peninsula. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

txbigred said:


> Fin and Feather is just a few miles from my place, but on other side of peninsula.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Can you give me any insight to Hickory Ridge cove just to the south of you? I'll be staying there this coming weekend and I would like to find some crappie.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Bozo said:


> Can you give me any insight to Hickory Ridge cove just to the south of you? I'll be staying there this coming weekend and I would like to find some crappie.


Never fished there before, never really get out of the six mile area. This year I have been getting all of our crappie off of a dock at night that has a under water light. I would say if fishing from a boat find 12-20 ft of water with some brush and fish at night with some lights. During daylight we would long line troll till we found them then start casting.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Where is your place? I'm off of 3315 not too far from the new general store.



txbigred said:


> Fin and Feather is just a few miles from my place, but on other side of peninsula.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Just got gas there last weekend, $1.77 a gallon! I'm in Miles Creek off of Six mile. If you go down 2928 towards Fin and Feather, you would turn right on ECCC Road, down at all most the end of the road on the left.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm off 3315 down Pleasure Bend Rd. Crappie off the dock at night with the lights has been off and on. Bass ok if you can find a little grass. Caught some fish off Magees Flats this weekend. The new store is really nice. Saved me a few trips to Hemphill already.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I live just past Pleasure Bend about a mile or so in Pineridge One. Do you live here or just a weekend place? It's hard to believe all the development that is going on around the general store. So far, I like it.



Gasspergoo said:


> I'm off 3315 down Pleasure Bend Rd. Crappie off the dock at night with the lights has been off and on. Bass ok if you can find a little grass. Caught some fish off Magees Flats this weekend. The new store is really nice. Saved me a few trips to Hemphill already.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Mine is a weekend place. I'm ready for the lumber store and I heard they are going to start stocking meat at the new general store. From a butcher shop in Hemphill. How bad did the weather get up there yesterday?


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

We had a good hard rain, 4.5" and lots of lightning and thunder. We lost power for about 2 hours. Fortunately, the wind wasn't too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtanous (Mar 27, 2017)

Last report I heard was the Crappie are in the flats near the creeks. Report out of the back of Housen Bay. Nice size and numbers, but that was a week or 2 ago. I can't imagine they will be there much longer with as warm as it has been.


----------



## cfbaseball09 (Jul 29, 2011)

any recent reports? Bass or Crappie, I will be up there from tomorrow through Sunday for a company trip.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

cfbaseball09 said:


> any recent reports? Bass or Crappie, I will be up there from tomorrow through Sunday for a company trip.


Been good off of the dock and on brush piles. Son inlaw got this one off dock at night and a pile of crappie.


----------



## cfbaseball09 (Jul 29, 2011)

nice fish there. Looking forward to the trip for sure. Normally I fish the salt but looking forward to changing it up for the weekend.


----------

